# juk no sound



## alie (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I got problem with my juk music play on KDE4.5.3. I can play any flash video with sound but i cant hear any sound with juk, please help me to solve this issue

Thanks


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe the most idiot answer. Download rexima and full volume from there? Maybe has nothing to do but sometimes the biggest problem is the most simple


----------



## phoenix (Nov 10, 2010)

Playing audio files, or audio CDs?


----------



## alie (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. It works when i changed the backend from xine to GStreamer, any idea why to add my knowledge ?


----------

